# Mizuno JPX 800 Pro V Mizuno MP 53



## Alex1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dear all,

I have been a Mizuno MP 53 player since late 2010 accordingto my review at the time (http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?24699-Mizuno-MP-53-Review&highlight=Mizuno+review).Since the linked review I had the shafts changed at great expense to Project X5.5 and have now sold them to a forum. I found myself on the range with Rickg alittle over a month ago and ended up taking home his set of JPX 800 Pros alsowith the fabulous Project X 5.5. So I thought I would do a little back to backtest and review. I shall break it into looks, sound/feel and performance.


*Looks
*
Itâ€™s clear from my original MP 53 post that I love the lookof the 53s, I still do, they are stunning. Bright chrome, thing lines, hiddencavity and no plastic inset in the back of the head. They are understated andclassic, itâ€™s a big part of why I chose and loved them. On the flip side theJPX 800 Pro are again a forged head but are worlds apart in looks. They lookchunky with a fat top line, as it happiness about the same as the Ping i15s sonot huge but they seem so coming from the 53s. The sole is very acceptable andhas a chamfer on the leading and back edge. The head size is a couple of millimetreslarger on most dimensions than the 53s so not drastic to the eye. They arepretty typical for this segment of the market, think Ping i15, Taylor Made R11or Titleist AP2. They have a medium cavity filled with a plastic inset(sigh).


*Sound/Feel
*
This is where the 53s leave the JPX Pro in the dark. Afterusing the 53s for a couple of years I can tell you where every shot I hit washit, 3mm from the toe, 5mm from the bottom of the club, the ball had Titleist 1written on it in black. Seriously though, the 53s talk to you and tell you thestory of the shot, it is a wonderful feeling and can be very helpful. In comparison,even though they are also forged I can hardly tell where I have hit the ball onthe face of the JPX Pro, they feel almost inert, I find myself constantlychecking during practice for marks so I can analyse my shot. I will really missthat amount of feel on my irons butâ€¦.


*Performance *

On paper the JPX are a degree stronger than the 53s and Rickadded an additional degree so they are two degrees stronger than the 53sputting the loft on a par with most GI clubs of today. I had promised myselfthat I would not be swayed by clubs that were longer than my 53s for the sakeof distance but in essence I think that is exactly what has happened. The firstnight I used the JPX on the range I was staggered, they were/are just so long.  At least a club longer than the 53s clearly theyare more lofted but it they also feel hot off the face. They also have ridiculesamount of forgiveness, it had come to the point with the 53s where I did not knowwhat forgiveness felt like, I could not mentally quantify it. The first week Iused the JPX in a game situation I was on the last tee, a par 3, I needed aboggy to make a figure that I wanted to make that day. I stood up on the teeand hit the ball directly out of the toe and I mean proper toe. As it made itway to the green I said to my buddy â€œgutted mate, itâ€™s going to be well short,that came right out of the toeâ€. Not only did it travel its distance it wentlonger and ended up on the back of the green and I two putted for par. Nowclearly my idea of forgiveness is squid by I was blown away and have not beenable to take them out of my bag since.


*Round up
*
I am very sad to see my beautiful MP 53s go but at the endof the day itâ€™s about getting the ball to the hole and I feel that with theadded length the JPX Pro give me I can play a shorter club with an easier swingthus making me more accurate by proxy and when I miss the centre of the clubhead I still may find my target. A loss of looks and feel are worth it for methough I miss that look and feel every game. It was a genuine trade off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 23, 2012)

Lucky person that's got their mitts on those 53's Alex . I'm sure they will look after them as would befit such an excellent set of sticks.


----------



## Jay1 (Jul 23, 2012)

When I bought my JPXpros, I was torn between the 53's I20's and the pro's. Like you say the 53's are stunning and definately a nice looking set than the JPX. Although the JPX next to most other clubs are by no means ugly.

I didn't get the huge distance gains you have with the JPX but I was definately sllightly more consistent with them, which is why I went with them, as I wasn't playing much at the time I figured the extra forgiveness may be beneficial. 

One thing I don't agree with though is the feel issue. I came from MP32's and only changed as I wanted a bit more assistance due to lack of playing and lack of consistency. One thing I was worried about was losing feel as the 32's were amazing in this respect. However, I've found the JPXpros to admirable, given how much different they are than the MP32. For a club with thicker top line and a polymer insert in the back I find the feed back I get from them to be superb. Agreed, it's not on par with the 53's or 32's, but I definately don't find to be a million miles off.

Personally for me there was very very little to choose between the pro's and the 53's. The ONLY reason I went for the pro was for the slightly better forgiveness I was getting, which led to more consistant distances.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice one Jay, The distance gain must be simply a larger sweet spot and the jacked lofts for the most part, the 53s are pretty conventional lofts and I was probably playing them mostly out of the toe. As far feel goes, I only really have the back to back to go on, I cant compare them to anything else as I have not hit anything else for a while and not for anything more than a few shots. The feel is somewhat less than in the 53s but maybe I should not have used the work "inert", however in _comparison_ they are.


Greg, your lucky man, they are special! If you come to sell them one say I want first refusal please!


----------



## DelB (Jul 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed reading these posts, chaps. I've got MX200's and whilst I don't intend to change them any time soon, I could imagine myself being in the same predicament of good looking/possibly less forgiving clubs and slightly less good looking/easier to hit clubs!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Greig, your lucky man, they are special! If you come to sell them one say I want first refusal please!
		
Click to expand...

Got yourself a deal


----------

